# Dry vs Fresh



## LT72884 (Apr 1, 2008)

im going to make stuffed chicken with basil and feta. BUT im not sure if i am going to use the cheap dried basil or fresh. If i use fresh, how do i measure fresh basil against dried? how much frsh = 1TBSPN of dried.

thanx


----------



## Bilby (Apr 2, 2008)

Go for the fresh if you are using them to stuff chicken breasts. Dried basil wouldn't be anywhere near as nice IMO.  I would allow three large-ish leaves per breast, or maybe four but wouldn't go overboard.  Sounds like a nice dish.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2008)

The rule of thumb is two to three times as much fresh in place of dry.  

Bilby's right.  Dry would not be nearly as good in your chicken.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 2, 2008)

Most times I don't even think dried basil smells or tastes anything like it came from the same plant as fresh basil!
When I pick it in the garden I smell like pesto for a few hours. (I like that!)
Stick my nose in the jar, smells like plain 'ol leaves that came off my oak trees. 
Use fresh!!


----------



## miniman (Apr 2, 2008)

I usually use the rule of thumb of 1tbs fresh to 1tsp dry. I also agree to stuff with fresh basil will be much better.


----------



## Finmar001 (Apr 2, 2008)

I always use fresh when available


----------



## LT72884 (Apr 2, 2008)

sweet guys, sorry i couldnt reply so fast. i was in class and the guy sitting next to me started to laugh when he saw my post. he laughs loud so the professor stopped the class and asked what was so funny. since it was only him laughing, he told the professor that i am "stuffing my chicken with feta" I was like. ummm your 45 years old and you just ratted me out. LOL oh well. So i got busted and in trouble.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 2, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Most times I don't even think dried basil smells or tastes anything like it came from the same plant as fresh basil!
> When I pick it in the garden I smell like pesto for a few hours. (I like that!)
> Stick my nose in the jar, smells like plain 'ol leaves that came off my oak trees.
> Use fresh!!


 

I dry my basil from my garden and it's awesome.  Very pungent and fragrant and flavorful.

Dry basil is better than fresh for some things, like long-cooked tomato sauces, etc.  But for stuffing chicken fresh is definitely better.

1T of dry is, hopefully, for more than one chicken breast, though, becasue that would be a lot for just one.


----------



## LT72884 (Apr 2, 2008)

really 1T is to much, man, i usually use at least twice that when i make my pork briscoli. for that i use dried oregano, basil, parsley and Italian seasoning, with salt and pepper.


----------

